# What are the worst things you've ever done?



## Miss Vanian (Feb 14, 2015)

I think we've all done some pretty bad stuff, and it's usually interesting to hear, especially if it's really creative.

In 7th grade I started developing some anger issues. I wouldn't have fits or anything, but I'd do terrible things to people behind their backs. I once overheard my dad tell my 5 year old brother that I was a prostitute so I set fire to random things that he valued. Then later, my friend told me her dad made her uncomfortable, and before even asking what he did, I popped the tires of his car and left a big scratch on the side if it.

Then in 8th grade I was forced to participate in a play that I didn't want to, and I was given a main part. As soon as I got the script I went home and read the whole thing, and started writing a "revised edition" which came complete with pimps, prostitutes, drug dealers, and dope fiends. The day of the play I hid in the bathroom and didn't show up so they had to improv the entire thing. Then by the end of the year I had my 40 page revised edition on the drama teachers desk. I was really really proud of myself.

I should also add I've been grounded since like 7th grade.


----------



## Gusmanak (Feb 14, 2015)

Stolen magic cards, scammed people, just little stuff I've grown out of


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 14, 2015)

I'd rather not say. It was pretty embarrassing.


----------



## turtlewigs (Feb 14, 2015)

One time i was mad at my little brother because he tried to push my out of my chair so I yelled at him in his face and then threw his COD cd against the wall and it shattered and then i locked him out of my room and then i lied to my dad and then got HIM into trouble father forgive me


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 14, 2015)

turtlewigs said:


> One time i was mad at my little brother because he tried to push my out of my chair so I yelled at him in his face and then threw his COD cd against the wall and it shattered and then i locked him out of my room and then i lied to my dad and then got HIM into trouble father forgive me



you are wonderful


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

The worst would be in 4th grade when I bit a kid in the arm becuz he POed me


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 14, 2015)

I gave the class the finger in kindergarten xD


----------



## matcha (Feb 14, 2015)

i've made my mother cry w/out feeling any remorse because she likes to make me cry over my weight and appearance.
i've done drugs and used to get drunk at school in the middle of class.
i used to steal a lot as a kid.
i've hit my mom when i was younger.

i am not a very good person. :T


----------



## aliscka (Feb 14, 2015)

Not sure if this is an extremely terrible thing but starting in elementary school I got tired of my crippling shyness and decided to try and be a badass instead. I was inspired by tsundere characters from anime and started emulating them... I had a notebook and everything. 

Some notes I wrote to myself:
-don't say anything in class
-always look really angry
-hit kids. If you just make empty threats all the time no one will believe you. (_THIS IS THE WORST ONE._)
-don't be nice to the teacher

And I actually followed through with it! Damn, I used to have motivation. Oh, but I was still nice to the teacher... because I just don't think it's smart to be mean to a teacher.

Come middle school and I've gone FULL-FLEDGED tsundere. Kind of? I mean, I was really depressed so my anger became murderous almost. I gave people death threats and tried getting into several fights (middle schoolers are too ***** to fight though haha) and was just _so angry_ all the time. Somehow I still had friends? I guess it was because when I decided to respect someone the act dropped.

I pretty much try not to be that girl anymore but sometimes when I find myself dealing with other humans it just comes back out of habit. I'm almost beyond the point of caring, because it's gotten so that unless I decide someone is worth my time I don't associate with them. The kids in my grade who are obnoxious ****s I treat pretty badly but only because they treat everyone else that way.

*Tl;dr: acted like a tsundere starting in elementary school (to combat shyness) through middle school... sometimes still act like it even though I'm a junior in highschool now.*


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 14, 2015)

matcha said:


> i've made my mother cry w/out feeling any remorse because she likes to make me cry over my weight and appearance.
> i've done drugs and used to get drunk at school in the middle of class.
> i used to steal a lot as a kid.
> i've hit my mom when i was younger.
> ...



I'm sure you're a cool person. I do everything you've done except for the drugs and the drinking.


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 14, 2015)

I went through a kleptomaniac phase when I was 5. Stole a bunch of stuff from my cousins, including neopets plushies and Sailor Moon trading cards.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 14, 2015)

Not sure if it was the worst, but I abandoned some former friends of mine, like cutting of the connection for my own convenience


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

Well maybe another thing is in school it is not too bad but when the teachers were not looking I slapped kids, punched them, kicked them, and sometimes kneed them in the lower parts when they made me mad, for some reason they never told, the kid I bit told but at least I did not break skin, that would have been bad, and yet to this day I have never gotten expelled, suspended, or had detention  haha suckas who wouldn't tell


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

well im just going to say something i regret
....
spelling the word election wrong .__.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

blaze5061 said:


> well im just going to say something i regret
> ....
> spelling the word election wrong .__.



Lol wow I do regret spelling words wrong sometimes


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Lol wow I do regret spelling words wrong sometimes



it was a text and my friend replied like "WTH"


----------



## tobi! (Feb 14, 2015)

i reset my friends nintendogs cause she made me angry when i was 7


----------



## Shax (Feb 14, 2015)

I broke up with a boyfriend and when he cried I laughed at him. I don't feel remorseful about it, and would probably do it again.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 14, 2015)

Shax said:


> I broke up with a boyfriend and when he cried I laughed at him. I don't feel remorseful about it, and would probably do it again.



you are the kind of person i want to be


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

Stepped on a big pin ;n;


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> you are the kind of person i want to be



Agreed, does anyone else feel like hurting others like bullies when they frustrate you, cuz I feel like that a lot and try to hurt them sometimes


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 14, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Agreed, does anyone else feel like hurting others like bullies when they frustrate you, cuz I feel like that a lot and try to hurt them sometimes



if people don't respect me i dont respect them. at all. its as simple as that.


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Agreed, does anyone else feel like hurting others like bullies when they frustrate you, cuz I feel like that a lot and try to hurt them sometimes



yes  .__.


----------



## Shax (Feb 14, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> you are the kind of person i want to be



I have faith in you.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 14, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> if people don't respect me i dont respect them. at all. its as simple as that.



So true, I mean and they never tell on me when I hurt them but usually it is boys, and I am a girl do not know if that effects why they would tell the teacher or that they just do not want to seem like one of those losers who tells


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 14, 2015)

*Evee said:


> So true, I mean and they never tell on me when I hurt them but usually it is boys, and I am a girl do not know if that effects why they would tell the teacher or that they just do not want to seem like one of those losers who tells



yea there's people that i will get in fights with every day and no one seems to care enough to tell anyone about it. I think a lot of people actually really like to get in fights to let their anger out, and if they tell a teacher they won't be able to do that anymore.


----------



## matcha (Feb 15, 2015)

i acknowledge that laughing at other's pain can be completely out of line but i do get pleasure out of seeing people who have hurt me feeling hurt? i'm kinda glad i'm not the only one who feels this way. the way i see it is that they can finally feel the way i feel. if i can play some part in it i want to make them feel worse 10x and idc how awful it sounds. :3c


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 15, 2015)

matcha said:


> i acknowledge that laughing at other's pain can be completely out of line but i do get pleasure out of seeing people who have hurt me feeling hurt? i'm kinda glad i'm not the only one who feels this way. the way i see it is that they can finally feel the way i feel. if i can play some part in it i want to make them feel worse 10x and idc how awful it sounds. :3c



Yep Ik exactly what you mean about this


----------



## CR33P (Feb 15, 2015)

i'm so embarrassed to remember this.. it was a few years ago and i was curious how much teachers made annually.. SO I ASKED MY TEACHER.  GOD IM STUPID GOAT!@#!@%<@ 
she said, "not enough!!!!"
@_@_@_@_@_@_@
I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS RUDE TO ASK IM DUMB WAHA


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 15, 2015)

One time when I was around 6 I woke up after sleeping through half a movie.  I was drowsily walking to the bathroom, forgot to make the left turn, didn't turn on the lights, and took a tinkle on my dad's computer.  That was the end of my life.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 15, 2015)

EconomicPig said:


> One time when I was around 6 I woke up after sleeping through half a movie.  I was drowsily walking to the bathroom, forgot to make the left turn, didn't turn on the lights, and took a tinkle on my dad's computer.  That was the end of my life.



Ohmigosh this made me laugh so hard no offense


----------



## EconomicPig (Feb 15, 2015)

I laugh looking back it.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 15, 2015)

EconomicPig said:


> I laugh looking back it.



I know I would, oh I am starting to cry of laughter


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Feb 15, 2015)

I kicked a guy in his privates and shins when I was in the fourth grade because he made fun of my friend and making really rude comments to our group of girls. I was proud of that moment because I stood up to a bully. I never told the teacher what the fight was about, so I got in trouble and had to go to the principal and almost got a paddling but I cried to get out of it.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 15, 2015)

I used to walk around the hallways with a pair of scissors and used them to cut people's hair when they were walking too slow.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 15, 2015)

In 6th grade, my ex-friend kept making fun of me, so my other friend and I took her lunch card, took a Sharpie and drew a unibrow and a mustache on her picture, bent the card, and threw it in the sewers. She never found out ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)	

Oh yeah, and we also threw rocks at her. We almost got into trouble because she told our teacher but I "apologized" to her to get out of it.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 15, 2015)

Spoiler



3 years back I did that thing when you light the bag of poop on fire and then proceed to ring the doorbell and I regret it


----------



## Amyy (Feb 15, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I used to walk around the hallways with a pair of scissors and used them to cut people's hair when they were walking too slow.



i want to do this


----------



## Jake (Feb 15, 2015)

There are other things but I don't wanna talk about them

But a few years ago I managed to steal a $20 iTunes gift card, and get it activated whilst in the store without paying for it


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 15, 2015)

I think the worst thing I've done was trying to get close to my mom. She's constantly put me down for my weight and she let a lot of bad stuff happen to my siblings and me when we were kids.

I've never really done anything bad to someone else. I _try_ to be nice.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 15, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I used to walk around the hallways with a pair of scissors and used them to cut people's hair when they were walking too slow.



this honestly sounds like a very great idea


----------



## Aizu (Feb 15, 2015)

My Little sister once broke my Wii by accident, so I went on to her Pokemon Diamond and renamed all her Pokemon > o < 
I was only 10 at the time, so nothing too devious from me xD


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 15, 2015)

thatawkwardkid said:


> I'd rather not say. It was pretty embarrassing.



Yeah, I'm not going to announce to everyone the worst thing I've done because it was _really_ bad. I was about 13 years old, but I knew better and it was dangerous... So I'll just say I've stolen a lot of things from stores. I also have a vicious tongue and have deeply hurt other people.

- - - Post Merge - - -




matcha said:


> i acknowledge that laughing at other's pain can be completely out of line but i do get pleasure out of seeing people who have hurt me feeling hurt? i'm kinda glad i'm not the only one who feels this way. the way i see it is that they can finally feel the way i feel. if i can play some part in it i want to make them feel worse 10x and idc how awful it sounds. :3c



I think it's human. People who say they don't get joy out of seeing a jerk hurting are probably lying. LOL


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 15, 2015)

one time my 'friend' told a boy that I was gay and that I liked him (it was a bit awkz tho bc that's tru but he didn't know that lol) when I went to the toilet in class and I came back and the boy was like "it's ok i know ur gay" and my friend explained it to me

so i faked a facebook message of my friend admitting i didnt like him and that he instead liked the boy and i was laughing sm because he believed it LOL

yes that's the extend of my terrible things


----------



## Verotten (Feb 15, 2015)

I've done a lot of stupid things. Some of the best ones:
* Headbutting my dad in the face and ripping his ear (we fought a lot)
* Socking my (now ex) gf in the stomach 
* Covering myself in hard-to-hide scars
* Telling my mum 'I know', when she told me she loved me for thr last time. That'll always be a kicker, wish I'd told her I loved her too. She always thought I didn't care, and that probably just cemented it. She might've died thinking I didn't love her xI
* I once set a mouse trap because they were infesting my room, but the mouse it got wasn't trapped properly and instead of dying quickly it slowly suffocated. It was horrible. Only animal I've intentionally killed (excluding the odd insect), never again. ;____;

Yaaay, puppies kittens and butterflies!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 15, 2015)

I was a little thief when I was younger. I stole $20 from my friend's house and an already opened Yu-Gi-Oh card pack at Toys R Us. I just can't believe I actually went that low.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 15, 2015)

The worst thing I've done is probably skip class. Or maybe sneaking into movies, I've done that a lot. Almost all of the really bad things I've gotten in trouble for either weren't my fault or weren't my doing at all, so I'm not sure they'd count.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> I used to walk around the hallways with a pair of scissors and used them to cut people's hair when they were walking too slow.


My hero


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 15, 2015)

I think the worst thing I did was break the chalk. Now we're stuck with the tiny white pieces.


----------



## Zane (Feb 15, 2015)

intentionally killed my goat in Harvest Moon A Wonderful Life. I just thought it was annoying how they stopped producing milk after a certain point and you couldn't sell them. still, it haunts me....    . .. . . ..


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh I should start the scissors thing, I usually give em a flat tire or stomp on their foot if they go too slow and then run ahead of them as the stop and say ow. Scissors would probably work better


----------



## Cazqui (Feb 15, 2015)

I ran a red light... I thought I could make it.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 15, 2015)

I can't believe my parents moan at me for being lazy when I've not done anything as bad as some of the stuff you guys have described! Honestly!  I'm so well behaved...

Well, my mum always said I misbehaved when I was younger and I was hard work, because I used to have tantrums over silly little things in public. Although, when you're that young, you don't really understand things or control your emotions, so I can quite safely say I've never done anything like that again. 

My parents often say I'm "rude to people" for no reason, although that's usually when I can't be bothered with people (I suffer from depression ><) and they're being rude/nasty to me, too. I mean, why should I ever bother to be nice to people when I'm lied to, insulted, and treated like ****? I dunno. I've been told "I should kill myself" too by someone I liked! So you know. That was one of the worst moments of my life. One of.

But then again, I really have not done anything that bad. My parents grounded me once because I was on my laptop past bedtime before... I mean... Seriously?  I often used to fight with my dad and yell at him. I pushed my little brother into a door and he's now got a scar there... That's probably the worst thing I've ever done, and even then I was like 5 years old!


----------



## Leela (Feb 15, 2015)

I ate a bagel.

It wasn't my bagel.


----------



## Verotten (Feb 15, 2015)

And there she lay... And I... I... I hit her with a bean bag. D:

...
I wonder if many/any people will recognise that? Should watch the video 'Forehead Shavecut'. A friend and I learnt to recite the whole thing by heart... that in itself probably qualifies for the list of worst things I've ever done, I still blurt out random lines from that vid which make me look mental.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm terrible overall


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 15, 2015)

Well I broke wholes in my mother door for braking my tablet. (Can take pics later)


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 15, 2015)

Well I did Cyber sex with someone before and I completely hate myself for stooping that low.

Never again Hyogo, never again.


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 15, 2015)

If I hit my mom I wouldn't be alive rn ....js

and the worst thing I did was steal a barbie doll from day care
yes it still haunts me


----------



## Aradai (Feb 15, 2015)

I once cut off an inch of my best friend's hair by accident.
I haven't told her yet that it was me.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 15, 2015)

Verotten said:


> I've done a lot of stupid things. Some of the best ones:
> * Headbutting my dad in the face and ripping his ear (we fought a lot)
> * Socking my (now ex) gf in the stomach
> * Covering myself in hard-to-hide scars
> ...



That's terrible.  I cried a little reading this. Just know, that your mom knows that you love her. She's probably watching over you, as a ghost, or angel, or any form of afterlife spirit you believe in.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm a pretty good person in like school and stuff so I don't have anything bad to say there.  I'm almost too nice sometimes. ; o ;  I hate letting people walk all over me, but I do it anyway.  Sometimes I just want to cuss people out, but I'm too nice for that too.  Ughh ;c

Well, I have some bad kinda bad things I've done;

Two years ago, when it was my birthday, I brought cupcakes for all the people at my lunch table, and a ton of people came over and asked for one.  I didn't realize that I gave away all of them and only one girl at the table didn't get one ; o ;  She wasn't really nice though and she bullied my friends, so I don't really care about it anymore.  I still feel sorta bad when I dwell in it though.  But whatever.  The past is in the past (▰˘◡˘▰)

Another time, my mom tried to make me take this red medicine (I've had horrible experiences with that stuff, including almost throwing up on it at school), so when she left the room I poured it down the sink and said I drank it all...oops.

I did it again a few months ago too, except my mom didn't completely leave, so I took a really tiny sip of the medicine and stuffed the cup in my pajama pants (which was really hard to do without spilling it), and managed to sneak it into the garage and pour it out there.  It smelled awful, but I covered it up with wipes and water.  The stain is still there and nobody in my family has even noticed it ; u ;


----------



## Franny (Feb 15, 2015)

when i was younger, my dad took us to some fancy new burger joint down the street. it was having a grand opening, and they were giving kids there small water guns and you could fill them with whatever you wanted, pops or water! great idea, right? *WRONG.*
my dad said i couldn't have the food i wanted because i was too small and he said i wouldnt finish it. 
so, naturally, i got angry. i filled up my water gun with some nice sweet tea, totally delicious. at first i was gonna be silly and just squirt it into my dads face, but nah. i didnt want to publicly embarrass him.

we finished our food and got into the car. my dads brand spankin new, shiny right out of the dealership car. 
so what do i do?
blast ALL of the iced tea onto the roof above me. it was made of a soft white fabric, so the iced tea was VERY visible. i can just recall all the yelling and hollering he did at me, and ohh that butt whoopin i got later that night. i can still feel the pain and hear the yelling *shudders*
the worst part? he didnt clean some of the tea off, so it was there for 7 whole years to come. recently he got a new truck though, so bye bye tea stain.

moral of the story, dont mess up your dads new car with sweet tea.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 15, 2015)

Stole a glass.
Have been verbally abusive to my parents.
I started drinking when I was around 11/12 and suffered severe alcoholpoisoning when I was 17. (I stopped drinking to much).
Often took to much medication.


Thats about it really. I have hurted people because of my anxiety, but never on purpose and other then that I feel I treat people quite well. I`m not that bad a person really, if I may say so myself. The only person I really treat badly, is myself. Perhaps the people who care about me because I`m still not doing well, but thats not by lack of trying.


----------



## Joy (Feb 15, 2015)

I remember smacking the biggest perv at my middle school on the bus ride home when I was 12 because he was being severely inappropriate to me and my friends.

I got an applause. No regrets.


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 15, 2015)

i used to be the biggest thief when i was very young lol. not like crazy crimes though, i only stole like pencils or candy from stores lol


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight (Feb 16, 2015)

Well in Primary School I was really into Pokemon cards, I'm still into Pokemon now, but not so much the cards. Anyway, I would steal peoples cards during breaks and lunchtimes from their card books when they weren't looking. But nobody thought it was me because I was that innocent child. So I got away with it all the time x3

More recently tho, I got my mum hella mad by dying my hair black without her permission, I thought it wasn't a big deal but apparently I was being 'selfish' and 'deceitful' and that it could lead to me taking drugs and smoking or something :')
She totally over reacted xD


----------



## Leela (Feb 16, 2015)

I put soap in my dad's toothbrush and blamed it on my sister.



Cosmic Moonlight said:


> Well in Primary School I was really into Pokemon cards, I'm still into Pokemon now, but not so much the cards. Anyway, I would steal peoples cards during breaks and lunchtimes from their card books when they weren't looking. But nobody thought it was me because I was that innocent child. So I got away with it all the time x3
> 
> More recently tho, I got my mum hella mad by dying my hair black without her permission, I thought it wasn't a big deal but apparently I was being 'selfish' and 'deceitful' and that it could lead to me taking drugs and smoking or something :')
> She totally over reacted xD



I got pink highlights in my hair and my hai then looked just like Meghan Trainor's, though that was not intentional. It wasn't even permanent, it was one of those wash-out dyes. My dad thought I was trying to look like her and got really annoyed at me because he doesn't like her lol


----------



## undernickle (Feb 16, 2015)

I constantly get into fights with my brother, who is only 7. We deck each other in the face a lot. When I was in preschool, I threw a chair at my teacher. I also called 911 just to say hi, and the cops came to our house. I'm only 11, and I bet the police have a file on me. X/


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 16, 2015)

I lie a lot to my parents and always feel guilty, I lie because I never want to get in trouble for the stupid actions I do and do not think about before I do them, my parents sometimes feel like they cannot trust me. Really, I am not mean to anyone except my parents because of lying, and sometimes I refuse to do things becuz in my opinion I do not think I should do it. I argue with them a lot yep, 11 year olds yell at their parents


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh man.. prepare for the list...



Spoiler



When I was young I randomly used to phone the police on my aunt's home-phone and then hang up as soon as somebody started speaking. I used to do it every time I was there and I remember this one time I forgot to add the hidden number code and they phoned back. 

As a toddler I used to go into my parent's bathroom and randomly squirt/pour all of their shampoo down the toilet.

My brother got a game boy advance SP when it just came out and I was so angry and jealous of him so I threw it against the wall and it smashed.

I once went to this "kid's club" thing when I was on holiday in Greece (basically it's a club where parents leave their children so they can go and do adult things on holiday. It's like a day thing) and there was this kid there that brought all of his gamebo advance games, and I got on really well with him. Towards the end of the day he couldn't find his Pokemon Sapphire. It was because I sneakily slipped it into my pocket and I still have it to this day.

I remember once I put my brother's tooth brush down the toilet because I was angry with him, and I never told him.

At school I stole some kid's Yu-Gi-Oh cards and the police got involved. I stole a complete deck from this kid... I was an ass.

I used to steal from convenience stores and I never got caught.

I remember this one time in school I went into the IT room and pulled all of the plugs out of the computers because I was bored. I got into loads of trouble because the GCSE ICT class had their exams in the same room, and because I turned everything off their exam had to be delayed.

This one time I pushed an old man that couldn't swim into a pool after mistaking him for my father (he was wearing the same colour shorts as my father).

I once pushed my friend UP a slide and he fell on his face and chipped one of his front teeth.

I used to throw water bombs at random people when on holiday.


----------



## Tao (Feb 16, 2015)

Eh, I did some pretty questionable things when I was younger...

- When I was a lot younger some girl accidentally spilled something on my drawing. It was a pretty good drawing that my memory is probably making look cooler than it actually was, so I was understandably a little angry at this accident. Obviously, I did what any reasonable and clear headed individual would do in this situation and stabbed her in the arm with a pencil. 

- On the way home from school I used to walk across a field as a shortcut. There was a house at the side of this field with a greenhouse that me and my friends decided would be a great idea to throw stuff at. Yano, because vandalism is a fantastic pastime.

- On the way home from school once (walking on the street as I was no longer allowed near that field) there was just some kid running past and I tripped him up and broke his arm. Why? Well the reason was...Eh, there was no reason, I was just a ****. I responded to criticism with "I did nothing, the pavement was his enemy!".
Worst part is, they believed this and thought it was somebody else who did it who shortly after got suspended from school because of it.

- I used to steal a lot from shops. Though it's not something to be proud of, I was fantastic at stealing things. This was more of a 'I need money' thing a lot of the time since I couldn't find a job and needed a way of getting myself to collage as well as collage related things since my mum couldn't afford to help most of the time. It was usually things like DVD box sets, games, albums etc that I could turn in for quick money elsewhere. This practically got me through my first half of collage.

- I also used to steal 'just because' when I got confident at doing it and moved onto pretty large and obvious items that you would think impossible to steal. I used to go camping with a group of friends during one summer pretty much every weekend/school holiday. We would go into the local supermarket whilst I 'picked up' a few things like crates of beer and bottles of spirits, as well as things like tents and sleeping bags (because we used to leave the old ones where we set them up and just 'get' new ones each time). Either the store didn't care I was doing this or were just oblivious to the fact that I was regularly taking a few crates of beer and a tent.

- I accidentally started a 'forest fire' one time when I was camping. We were drunk and I passed out cooking a sausage (yes, just the 1 sausage). I woke up with my pants leg on fire and a pretty large blaze. I woke everybody up, we failed to stop the fire and we just retreated back to somebodies house. Good times.

- There was some weed smoker guy who thought that I was a dealer for some reason (I've never done and don't condone drugs so...I dunno why). I used to put teabags in little plastic bags and sell them to him for about 6 months until he mysteriously disappeared. 



From memory, those are probably some of the 'worst' things I've done.


----------



## Ami (Feb 16, 2015)

Skipped classes, stole from shops (useless thing like pens) with my friends xD I was 13.


----------



## nekosync (Feb 16, 2015)

I was in primary school, walking down the halls. I opened up the door to the playground, then it swung back and hit some kid.


----------



## Pearls (Feb 16, 2015)

The most I've done is steal a few things from school, skip classes (Well, just PE...) and threaten people. But they never take me seriously ):<) I've not really done much ):


----------



## Bulbadragon (Feb 16, 2015)

Once I was wearing boots and kicked my best friend in the shins just for fun. She had golf ball sized knot. I kind of felt bad, but we've done a lot of things like that to each other over the years, so it was justified.

During marching band when we go on competitions, we have a habit of getting "souvenirs" from each one. And by "souvenir" I mean we steal something. We stole a gym locker door (one of the tiny ones), a soap dispenser cover, a banner, and a bunch of other small things. I wasn't involved in most of them, but I decided what we were stealing a few times. Good times. 

Once when I was little I told my mom I hated her. I still have never felt bad about it or regretted it. 

Other than that, it's mostly just saying mean things. I'm pretty tame.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 16, 2015)

I got kicked out of my local mall for throwing coins from the 2nd floor down at my friends on the 1st floor. I was like 13...

I accidentally hit someone else's car with my car when I was 17. I consider it terrible, even though it was an accident. 

Oh... I kinda cheated on my (now ex) boyfriend while I was in a foreign country. I regret that...

I got super drunk at a party, in my own dorm room, and had the cops called on me. I was only 19 and for some reason the cops didn't give me a ticket like they usually do to minors in possession.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 16, 2015)

Dunno.. kicked a friend between his legs once. I regret it so much lol. And I lied pretty bad to some people when I was younger but I was pretty insecure back then


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 16, 2015)

I called this autistic child a mongrel.  Shame on me I know.


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 16, 2015)

i just pierced my own ear and it diD NOT WORK


----------



## Franny (Feb 16, 2015)

Miss Vanian said:


> i just pierced my own ear and it diD NOT WORK



OMG WHY
GO TO A HOSPITAL OR SOMETHING


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 16, 2015)

Sucre said:


> OMG WHY
> GO TO A HOSPITAL OR SOMETHING



NAH I'M GOOD
i used a safety pin that i disinfected as best i could, and it went through with a bit of struggle but it didn't hurt or bleed any. i kept the safety pin in for awhile and the hard part was when i tried to stick the actual earring through it wouldn't go through the last layer of skin. i think i'm gonna wait for it to close up and try again. I don't think the safety pin was in long enough, and i probably should have made the hole bigger.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 16, 2015)

Uhhh I wouldn't consider this personally the worst thing I've ever done but it could be from other perspectives.

One night, as a mischievous middle schooler, I went mailbox slamming with some friends aaaaand it ended with us getting chased by a black guy. Of course the group split up and the guy chose to go after me and my best friend.

AND THEN WHEN WE MADE IT TO HER PLACE THE DOOR WAS LOCKED. HE WAS GAINING ON US AND WE COULDN'T GET INSIDE ROFL.
Her mom eventually made it to the door and we went to hide. When she confronted the man coming up to her door, he told her we ruined his mailbox, and she got her baseball bat. He left and not much else happened.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 16, 2015)

I pretended to see ghosts when I was eleven or twelveish.  At the time I convinced myself that they were real, but I know now that I was simply imagining things.  But I hurt a lot of people because of what happened.  And I lost friends because of it, too.  It was a very long time ago....but it still affects me sometimes.


----------



## gardenprince (Feb 18, 2015)

I've done a lot of crappy things, but just to name one general idea, I was a bit of a kleptomaniac when I was younger. Even before my family lost all their money and house, I had took to stealing things from friends and family. I don't think I really ever got caught or in trouble. It went on until like 5th-6th grade. I think I just liked the objects and knew I COULD, so I did. I don't anymore though lol.


----------

